# Humane Dispatch



## davehiles (Aug 22, 2008)

How do you go about dispatching animals in a leg hold trap? I choose to use a 22 cal hand gun but was wondering what other ways you may have.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I feel that a .22 short to the head is the only way to go. The animal is dispatched instantly. Safe, humane and easy.

For any others that may respond to this question please use your head before posting or discuss it through PM's. We dont need any barbaric nonsense methods posted on this forum. Thanks.


----------



## davehiles (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks ND I agree be cautious when talking about dispatch but it is good to know that you are doing it the best and most humane way possible!!

WTA convention today in Marshfield Wisconsin 5,6,&7!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeluxeGoodness (Sep 29, 2008)

i use a restraining collar, so i can make sure that the first shot is the only shot.


----------

